# Introducing the Stihl MS201TC - MTronic



## blsnelling (May 14, 2015)

My dealer did me a favor and went out of his way to get me a new MS201TC before they were sold out of MS201Ts. This saw appears to be identical to its predecessor in nearly every way, with the exception of the MTronic carb. I have only had a few minutes to check it out. I fired it up and immediately noticed a difference in throttle response. It's instant with no hesitation at all, with not even a hint of cold naturedness. I can't say the same of the new standard carbed one that I also picked up this evening. Once it warmed up just a bit though, it was much better, although still nothing like the MTronic version. This is typical of a brand new MS201T. After mods it comes to life much like this MS201TC appears to be right out of the box.

I bought both saw for the purpose of making some direct comparisons. I will run both saws stock in the same log. I will then MM both saws and retest. Finally, I will advance the ignition timing on both and retest once again. I fully expect to end up putting the MTronic saw back to factory ignition timing. MTronic saws do not seem to like having the ignition advanced. However, I want to make sure with this new model.

I did not have time to get either saw in wood this evening. Unfortunately, it'll probably be Saturday before I do.

The little box is cute and all, but I hate that the bar won't fit in the box like it did in the old one.




































Check out the new seal around the center of the air filter.


----------



## bryanr2 (May 14, 2015)

Subbed


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 14, 2015)

What is the price increase?


----------



## blsnelling (May 14, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> What is the price increase?


Only $10! I got this one for $589.


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 14, 2015)

Gonna test them saws with H1-R?[emoji23] 32:1 of course.


----------



## blsnelling (May 14, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Gonna test them saws with H1-R?[emoji23] 32:1 of course.


I'm actually running K2 40:1 right now.


----------



## Andyshine77 (May 15, 2015)

How much is the Mtronic going for?


----------



## OnTheRoad (May 15, 2015)

Hmm... this is the only steal I would consider buying new. Subbed.


----------



## stubnail67 (May 15, 2015)

will be following


----------



## weedkilla (May 15, 2015)

Strangely, you've answered my first big question about this saw, and I'm as excited as all hell that it isn't cold natured. If it starts and is ready to work hot, and warm when it's been sitting for 5 minutes as well then my 540 goes to fleabay.


----------



## sgrizz (May 15, 2015)

Nicholas Carter said:


> I'm as excited as all hell that it isn't cold natured.


I am also excited that it is not cold natured. Lets hope that it doesn't get the bog or hesitation later on in use.


----------



## CR888 (May 15, 2015)

l wonder what the scales say about the two saws, the air box and AV mount look a lil different on the TC. l would love to run one for a day hopefully stihl have this one finally figured out. This is an important saw in stihls line up, and for many arboristsn around the globe.


----------



## M&Rtree (May 15, 2015)

Wish you could do a cut off between a t540 and the tc stock. Im gonna hold out until long term testing also. Every 201 I've had is a pain to hot start. Never have that issue with 200t's.


----------



## .404 (May 15, 2015)

The new M-Tronic done went and made the old MS201T go and pee his warning stickers.


----------



## blsnelling (May 15, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> Wish you could do a cut off between a t540 and the tc stock. Im gonna hold out until long term testing also. Every 201 I've had is a pain to hot start. Never have that issue with 200t's.


Honestly, I have no interest in the 540. Any saw that has to be nearly completely disassembled just to remove the muffler, isn't worth my time, especially when it has known issues.


----------



## blsnelling (May 15, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Only $10! I got this one for $589.





Andyshine77 said:


> How much is the Mtronic going for?


$589



weedkilla said:


> Strangely, you've answered my first big question about this saw, and I'm as excited as all hell that it isn't cold natured. If it starts and is ready to work hot, and warm when it's been sitting for 5 minutes as well then my 540 goes to fleabay.


I'll pay close attention to this as I test it.



CR888 said:


> l wonder what the scales say about the two saws, the air box and AV mount look a lil different on the TC. l would love to run one for a day hopefully stihl have this one finally figured out. This is an important saw in stihls line up, and for many arboristsn around the globe.


Where did you see an AV difference? These saws are basically identical from what I see.


----------



## M&Rtree (May 15, 2015)

I agree Brad. I return one when they first came out and tried another after a buddy had good luck with his and sold that one. But one thing they do is cut out of the box.


----------



## blsnelling (May 15, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> I agree Brad. I return one when they first came out and tried another after a buddy had good luck with his and sold that one. But one thing they do is cut out of the box.


201s have been quite good out of the box for well over a year now. When they first came out, they were nearly unusable.


----------



## M&Rtree (May 15, 2015)

They are OK. I've been doing the mods to them for about two years now and have bought two new ones with the factory upgrades. If any top handle last a year here its accomplish something.


----------



## LowVolt (May 15, 2015)




----------



## stihlaficionado (May 15, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> What is the price increase?





blsnelling said:


> Only $10! I got this one for $589.



about ^^^ that much


----------



## Tor R (May 15, 2015)

Subbed
It's the only Stihl saw I would consider to buy.

It sound in the little video to Brad, that the trottle respons is improved alot.


----------



## Fire8 (May 15, 2015)

I Stihl like the 150 better


----------



## Tor R (May 15, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Only $10! I got this one for $589.


I would think the price tag in Norway is something between 900-1000$ for the new 201TC. Did a price check on the 201 CM, 1110$ , TC is normally 80-100$ more expensive....

I've never understood why they have to ship them two times around the earth before they arrive this land


----------



## weedkilla (May 15, 2015)

Standard 201 is $1080 usd here in Australia. 
I reckon a few might get shipped out of the states.


----------



## imagineero (May 15, 2015)

That small box sure will reduce shipping prices US-AUS. We got our own bars ;-)


----------



## blsnelling (May 15, 2015)

Tor R said:


> It sound in the little video to Brad, that the trottle respons is improved alot.


Throttle response is like lightning, right out of the box!



Fire8 said:


> I Stihl like the 150 better


I love mine, but it's no replacement for a 201 if you're doing lots of tree removals. You'll want the power of the 201.



imagineero said:


> That small box sure will reduce shipping prices US-AUS. We got our own bars ;-)


When do you want yours


----------



## imagineero (May 15, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> When do you want yours



I still got one pretty good 200T and a 201 you modded for me which I use both daily, and another 200T which is getting a little tired. Sold another 200T that was getting tired a couple months back. It's still only early on in the year and I already bought too many saws :-( Got a 241cm couple months back too which was nice. Was kinda looking at a 661 cause one of my 660s is getting a little tired too. But I'm keeping an eye on this thread. Only just realized today that there is such a thing as a 201tc.

I've had pretty good luck with my mtronics, got a few 441s that have all been good. 241 seems to be great too with only a muff mod. No reasong to think an mtronic 201 would be anything less than great. Those tiny carbs cause so many problems though. Gremlins or whatever


----------



## stihlaficionado (May 15, 2015)

So when will these two be in the 4hp range?


----------



## blsnelling (May 15, 2015)

stihlaficionado said:


> So when will these two be in the 4hp range?


After I fill them with nitromethane! Yours first!


----------



## stihlaficionado (May 15, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> After I fill them with nitromethane! Yours first!


Make sure you wear the kevlar suit


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (May 15, 2015)

Going to go check when first posted about these, till we finally got them here in US. Your dealer here got them Brad?


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (May 15, 2015)

Thread was dated Nov 2014. So not a bad timeline to get here.


----------



## pro94lt (May 15, 2015)

I'm in... any news on a mtronic 150t?


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (May 15, 2015)

Just noticed the light bar in my pic from original thread elsewhere.


----------



## Andyshine77 (May 15, 2015)

That's a lot of cash for saw that size, especially if you don't climb. From Brad's previous comparisons of top handle saws, and my experience with the brand, I'd likely choose an Echo top handle, and seriously consider one, even if I climbed. You just get more for your money IMHO.


----------



## Locust Cutter (May 15, 2015)

Well this may be the deal clencher. I was set on the T540 as it was a good bit cheaper than a "fixed" MS201 but if this doesn't need fixed out of the box, then a 201CM will be it.


----------



## CR888 (May 16, 2015)

Locust Cutter said:


> Well this may be the deal clencher. I was set on the T540 as it was a good bit cheaper than a "fixed" MS201 but if this doesn't need fixed out of the box, then a 201CM will be it.


l would NOT get a 540t, not brand bashing as l have a few huskies and there great but they have never build a good TH saw and the 540 is no exception. Even the non tc 201's are good saws, much smoother than the 200's. l would like a 200 jug & slug in a 201 saw....but that would be too perfect.


----------



## fishercat (May 16, 2015)

We're running two T540s at work. They RIP! with no issues. Neither me or the other climber feel they need to be muffler modded or anything else. They flat run. Especially burried .


----------



## redoakman (May 16, 2015)

I'm still a hard believer in 200ts


----------



## M&Rtree (May 16, 2015)

Its Saturday!


----------



## blsnelling (May 16, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> Its Saturday!


The lawn is mowed and I'm headed out to get started now.


----------



## NewToStihl (May 16, 2015)

On the 'front' photo of the saws I can see there's an extra seam on the upper/right of the TC. What did they do or change there Brad?


----------



## blsnelling (May 16, 2015)

NewToStihl said:


> On the 'front' photo of the saws I can see there's an extra seam on the upper/right of the TC. What did they do or change there Brad?


Sure enough! I hadn't noticed that yet. I bet it has something to do with the coil change? I'll check it out.

I'm editing and uploading vids now. It'll be a while before I'm done.


----------



## blsnelling (May 16, 2015)

The testing and results are in. The MS201TC is a fantastic saw out of the box, but the standard carbed MS201T is just a hair stronger/faster. All I can figure is that the MTronic tuning is just a little less than optimal, erring on the side of a littler richer tune. NOT A BAD THING AT ALL!

Two things stood out the most. One, throttle response is lightning quick on the MS201TC right out of the box. It's not bad at all on the MS201T, but definitely not equal. After mods, throttle response is just as good on the MS201T. Two, I'm amazed how much better the MS201T runs stock than they did when they first came out! Even stock, it out performed the MS201TC by a hair. Additionally, I was very surprised to find that the MS201TC actually picked up more with timing advance than the standard carbed model did. I wasn't expecting that at all.

*MS201T
Stock*
9.46
9.53
9.34
Average *9.44*

*Muffler Modded*
8.67
7.98
8.08
Average *8.24*
Gain 12.70%

*Timing Advanced*
7.97
7.81
7.92
Average *7.9*
Gain 4.10%
Total Gain 16.30%



*MS201TC
Stock*
9.92
9.27
9.58
Average *9.59
Muffler Modded*
9.13
9.08
8.62
Average *8.94*
Gain 6.80%
*Timing Advanced*
8.13
8.26
8.19
Average *8.19*
Gain 8.40%
Total Gain 14.60%




*Difference* - A slight edge going to the MS201T in each scenario
*Stock* 1.60%
*Muffler Modded* 7.80%
*Timing Advanced* 3.50%



Very first cuts, not for time




Stock


----------



## blsnelling (May 16, 2015)

Muffler Modded




Muffler Modded + Timing Advanced


----------



## blsnelling (May 16, 2015)

Bottom line, both are fantastic saws, with just a slight edge going to the standard carbed MS201T. *Both saws pick up about 15%.* Not a bad gain at all for only a $75 mod, including shipping. * I will still be offering these for sale, since they still respond very favorable to these mods.*


----------



## stihlaficionado (May 16, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Bottom line, both are fantastic saws, with just a slight edge going to the standard carbed MS201T. *Both saws pick up about 15%.* Not a bad gain at all for only a $75 mod, including shipping. * I will still be offering these for sale, since they still respond very favorable to these mods.*


This one will replace an old 200T on its last legs. He'll be real happy with the mods Brad.


----------



## porsche965 (May 16, 2015)

Andyshine77 said:


> That's a lot of cash for saw that size, especially if you don't climb. From Brad's previous comparisons of top handle saws, and my experience with the brand, I'd likely choose an Echo top handle, and seriously consider one, even if I climbed. You just get more for your money IMHO.



You live only once and it's only $$  Echo does have a nice T-Handle saw. Great value.


----------



## porsche965 (May 16, 2015)

Nice videos Brad. Good job. 

I've had great experiences with Mtronic saws. In time all Pro Saws will be AT/Mtrons IMO.


----------



## CR888 (May 16, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> The lawn is mowed and I'm headed out to get started now.


Nothing like going out to play with new saws after you done all ya chores. lnteresting results, l certainly would have been wrong guessing the outcome after mods. Throttle response is so important on small saws. Do you think they have the same rev limiter coils and have similar max rpm Brad?


----------



## MustangMike (May 16, 2015)

Brad, appreciate the info, but I have a question.

My 362 C got noticeably stronger over the first 5 tanks of fuel. 

Did you break the saws in first, or is it possible that some of the gain is due to break in?


----------



## bikemike (May 16, 2015)

Seem like it has a bit more torque than the 201t best of all i like the fact you run a flat cut on all ur vids working at the max load. What are those saws going for stock?


----------



## bikemike (May 16, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Brad, appreciate the info, but I have a question.
> 
> My 362 C got noticeably stronger over the first 5 tanks of fuel.
> 
> Did you break the saws in first, or is it possible that some of the gain is due to break in?


My echo did too but it took more than 5 tanks to get it to wind out. At first i had my doubts but i am pleased with my saw now especially in hard wood


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 16, 2015)

I'd buy the rear handle model. 
And I don't need any more saws........

Want is another matter entirely.


----------



## blsnelling (May 16, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Did you break the saws in first, or is it possible that some of the gain is due to break in?


Both saws are brand new. I ran both saws for 5 cuts before beginning testing. They're both equally un-broken-in. All timed cuts were run with the same B&C.



bikemike said:


> Seem like it has a bit more torque than the 201t best of all i like the fact you run a flat cut on all ur vids working at the max load. What are those saws going for stock?


A flat cut is the only way to do timed cuts. It's consistent and is the fastest way through a log. If anything, the 201T has a hair more torque.



CR888 said:


> Do you think they have the same rev limiter coils and have similar max rpm Brad?


I noticed no difference in max RPMs, either WOT or in the cut. With only a 5% difference in cut times, RPMs have to be nearly identical in the cut.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (May 16, 2015)

i heard the rear handle 201 cost a fortune!


----------



## blsnelling (May 16, 2015)

jakewells said:


> i heard the rear handle 201 cost a fortune!


$660 + tax.


----------



## Locust Cutter (May 16, 2015)

In my usage the 201 wouldn't likely be cutting rounds that large unless I get a bucket or start climbing. Throttle response is MUCH more important to me for a light trim saw. I have plenty of larger options for the wood Brad was cutting. When I'm cutting apart a canopy that's 1/2-3/4 of a cord in and of itself, I want the lightest tool possible, with surgical accuracy and control and the balls to get it done. This looks like it. It may eventually get the Snelling-light treatment. 

On another note, I wonder what each one ported would be like with the carbed 201t tuned for torque instead of speed.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (May 16, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> $660 + tax.


709.95 + tax here


----------



## blsnelling (May 16, 2015)

Locust Cutter said:


> In my usage the 201 wouldn't likely be cutting rounds that large unless I get a bucket or start climbing. Throttle response is MUCH more important to me for a light trim saw. I have plenty of larger options for the wood Brad was cutting. When I'm cutting apart a canopy that's 1/2-3/4 of a cord in and of itself, I want the lightest tool possible, with surgical accuracy and control and the balls to get it done. This looks like it. It may eventually get the Snelling-light treatment.
> 
> On another note, I wonder what each one ported would be like with the carbed 201t tuned for torque instead of speed.


Throttle response is better on the 201TC only before the 201T is modded. After mods, the 201T is just as responsive. Tuned for torque? A proper tune is a proper tune. This 201T was tuned in the cut with the bar nearly buried.


----------



## Locust Cutter (May 16, 2015)

I understand how you tune Brad. What I was stipulating was for those who like to tune either really fat or really lean, I lean towards fat as they run a bit cooler and seem to have a bit less RPM unloaded but more loaded. I guess too much time in a 172, 182, Stearman PT-17 and V-tail Bonanza have me trusting in a fat tune. The mileage isn't as good but the engine tends to be a lot happier...


----------



## bikemike (May 16, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> $660 + tax.


Ouch


----------



## bikemike (May 16, 2015)

Locust Cutter said:


> I understand how you tune Brad. What I was stipulating was for those who like to tune either really fat or really lean, I lean towards fat as they run a bit cooler and seem to have a bit less RPM unloaded but more loaded. I guess too much time in a 172, 182, Stearman PT-17 and V-tail Bonanza have me trusting in a fat tune. The mileage isn't as good but the engine tends to be a lot happier...


Yeah and to replace a jug on those is big bucks.


----------



## bikemike (May 16, 2015)

Locust Cutter said:


> In my usage the 201 wouldn't likely be cutting rounds that large unless I get a bucket or start climbing. Throttle response is MUCH more important to me for a light trim saw. I have plenty of larger options for the wood Brad was cutting. When I'm cutting apart a canopy that's 1/2-3/4 of a cord in and of itself, I want the lightest tool possible, with surgical accuracy and control and the balls to get it done. This looks like it. It may eventually get the Snelling-light treatment.
> 
> On another note, I wonder what each one ported would be like with the carbed 201t tuned for torque instead of speed.


The 150t?


----------



## blsnelling (May 16, 2015)

Locust Cutter said:


> I understand how you tune Brad. What I was stipulating was for those who like to tune either really fat or really lean, I lean towards fat as they run a bit cooler and seem to have a bit less RPM unloaded but more loaded. I guess too much time in a 172, 182, Stearman PT-17 and V-tail Bonanza have me trusting in a fat tune. The mileage isn't as good but the engine tends to be a lot happier...


Just for the record, I have never toasted a saw with a tune. Tuning richer than necessary does nothing good for a saw. I understand tuning a little on the rich side for peace of mind in a work environment. I do it myself. However, that's not going to give a saw more torque. That's my only point.


----------



## M&Rtree (May 16, 2015)

Nicely put together Brad. Now I know not to run out and buy a tc. Ive been happy with the 201 with upgrades anyhow. Just hot starts can get annoying after a long day. Guess time will tell if the tc version has them also.


----------



## Locust Cutter (May 16, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Just for the record, I have never toasted a saw with a tune. Tuning richer than necessary does nothing good for a saw. I understand tuning a little on the rich side for peace of mind in a work environment. I do it myself. However, that's not going to give a saw more torque. That's my only point.


I didn't say you had nor was I advocating for tuning it for a constant 4-stroke. I simply like mine to 4-stroke when unloaded and just clean up in the cut. Others mileage may vary.


----------



## fishercat (May 17, 2015)

redoakman said:


> I'm still a hard believer in 200ts



i like the 200t as well. have two but they started giving me issues and I don't have time to fix and the dealers around here suck big time for parts and service so I just bought two new 540s.


----------



## stubnail67 (May 17, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> Nicely put together Brad. Now I know not to run out and buy a tc. Ive been happy with the 201 with upgrades anyhow. Just hot starts can get annoying after a long day. Guess time will tell if the tc version has them also.




I see you hav e an echo cs 355t how do you like it ?


----------



## Tor R (May 17, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Two things stood out the most. One, throttle response is lightning quick on the MS201TC right out of the box. It's not bad at all on the MS201T, but definitely not equal


That is a winning factor for me. A lot of my logging consists very much pruning, and that's exactly the kind of work where I feel that trottle response is important.


----------



## M&Rtree (May 17, 2015)

stubnail67 said:


> I see you hav e an echo cs 355t how do you like it ?


Its on its last leg. Been through two carbs, two coils, multiple av mounts and now getting hard to start.


----------



## stubnail67 (May 17, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> Its on its last leg. Been through two carbs, two coils, mulipe av mounts and now getting hard to start.





wow in what time frame? Some one said they were good but couldn't take hard use.....


----------



## M&Rtree (May 17, 2015)

First died right at a years use. This one has made it a year and a half.


----------



## stubnail67 (May 17, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> First died right at a years use. This one has made it a year and a half.





how long are the stihl top handles making it? Sorry for all the questions i think the best thing you can do is ask the guy that's using them every Day and pounding them.....Thanks for the Input...I think it was Kenjax that said the cs 355t was good but not up to par for heavy use....


----------



## M&Rtree (May 17, 2015)

Longest lasting so far down here are in this order. 200t, 150t, t435, upgraded 201t. T435 will not idle correctly though. My other friends have t540's and 338's lasting over a year. I was not that lucky.


----------



## Eddy_t (May 17, 2015)

Just as a note brad, I was informed that the m-tronic and autotune systems are programmed to run slower for the first few hours of running (5-10) during the break-in period. The husky 560/562/ j'red 2260 is limited to 13.5krpm for run-in, but opens up to around 13.8 - 14.2krpm after.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blsnelling (May 17, 2015)

Both saws will only improve with more run time. They're within 5% of each other in cut times. Both are great saws.


----------



## bikemike (May 17, 2015)

fishercat said:


> i like the 200t as well. have two but they started giving me issues and I don't have time to fix and the dealers around here suck big time for parts and service so I just bought two new 540s.


How much you asking for the 200t saws as is


----------



## bikemike (May 17, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Both saws will only improve with more run time. They're within 5% of each other in cut times. Both are great saws.


I believe that. They prolly still have lots of break inn time left on them. Once they strech out its prolly a whole different world of response and power rpm in cut


----------



## stubnail67 (May 19, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Muffler Modded
> 
> 
> 
> ...





great write up and videos Brad... Thanks


----------



## fishercat (May 19, 2015)

bikemike said:


> How much you asking for the 200t saws as is



i'll sit on them for now. We got a new climber can actually climb so I may actually have time to fix stuff if i can get some damn parts.


----------



## blsnelling (May 19, 2015)

Both of these saws are sold. If interested in one similar, send me a PM.


----------



## bikemike (May 20, 2015)

fishercat said:


> i'll sit on them for now. We got a new climber can actually climb so I may actually have time to fix stuff if i can get some damn parts.


Ok if things go south and happy with the 201t let me know


----------



## blsnelling (May 20, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Ok if things go south and happy with the 201t let me know


It's already shipped. My dealer had another one in stock, or did last week.


----------



## OnTheRoad (May 20, 2015)

jakewells said:


> 709.95 + tax here


That's absurd.

Couldn't you buy two Echos for that kind of money?


----------



## bikemike (May 20, 2015)

K things went south for my pocket book no 201 for me now. Just gunna look for older top handle echos now


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 21, 2015)

got it to day$ 600.00 cash


----------



## bikemike (May 21, 2015)

tomtrees58 said:


> got it to day$ 600.00 cash


Are you getting it modded?


----------



## stihlaficionado (May 21, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Are you getting it modded?


I don't believe Tom mods anything


----------



## Sean80 (May 21, 2015)

How does the 201tc start when it's warm? My 540 drives me crazy when it becomes a pain to restart in the tree.


----------



## blsnelling (May 21, 2015)

Sean80 said:


> How does the 201tc start when it's warm? My 540 drives me crazy when it becomes a pain to restart in the tree.


I noticed no issues what so ever.


----------



## blsnelling (May 21, 2015)

My dealer sold his last MS201T. It's all MS201TCs from here on out.


----------



## Pud (May 22, 2015)

Just out of curiosity an u guys that have hot start issues with 540's pulling the throttle open as u pull the cord ??
The retard climber at work does it and is always pulling it 4 or 5 times and when anyone else uses and doesnt do it there is no problem at all , to much fresh air with the strato butterfly open and no actual rpm's ?


----------



## Sean80 (May 22, 2015)

I only have a problem with the 540 when it's been sitting for 4-5 minutes or longer between cuts. If it has just been running it will fire first pull everytime without pulling the throttle. If it's been sitting a bit, pulling the throttle is the only way mine will start. Otherwise it's 15-20 pulls. Drives me crazy. I think I will be getting one of these 201tc's.


----------



## weedkilla (May 22, 2015)

Maybe we need to start a "whinge about 540's" thread and leave this one about the 201?


----------



## Sean80 (May 22, 2015)

Ya sorry for dragging it off topic. I'm excited to try the new 201. Been using the older ones for quite a while at work and looking forward to the improvements in the new one.


----------



## Hoowasat (May 23, 2015)

Subscribed. Just found this thread today and learned the MS201TC is now available. I'll be calling my dealer Monday morning. Oops! WRONG! Monday is Memorial Day, so I'll call him on Tuesday.


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 24, 2015)

good luck with that I got the only one long island they will be out in 2 month or so


----------



## Toxic2 (Jun 2, 2015)

I got a ms 201TC with M tronic on order here in new brunswick canada and should have it by the end of the week. Cost me 895 taxes in but its only money..Super pumped to run this one over my 193T which was a royal pain. Didnt spool up well and was hard to start hot..bogged in every cut and would even die if i burped the throttle too much.. I love the fact that this 201tc rips right outa the box as i have never modded a saw before and diddnt really want too( altho i would if i absolutely had to and all i could get was a 201T). Excellent job on the videos and modding.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 2, 2015)

you will love it got my saw for$ 600.00 cash


----------



## RiesePING (Oct 23, 2015)

Hey Brad. I was an observer for a long time but a recent $600 purchase made me make an account. I've read pretty much everything possible on the 201t and decided to pull the trigger because of side jobs coming in left and right and I felt guilty having my partner supply all the equipment. I made sure the serial number was the newer version (178something) and spoke with an awesome informative Stihl support guy over the phone before I made the purchase. His advice to me was to wait for the 201tc but the dealer I go through didn't have any in until they got rid of the 201t's.

With that being said, what do you think I should do? I work for a forestry municipality and use the 200t's and 201t's daily in the tree and bucket and both saws have their strengths and weaknesses. Most if not all of my side work is climbing. I have 25 more days to decide if I wanna take the saw back or not. Thanks for all you provide to this site and I'm eager to hear what you suggest!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 23, 2015)

Send me a PM. I can pick up a 201TC for you.


----------



## Hoowasat (Oct 23, 2015)

RiesePING said:


> His advice to me was to wait for the 201tc but the dealer I go through didn't have any in until they got rid of the 201t's.


I ran into the same issue, and went to a different dealer who had no problem ordering one for me.


----------



## RiesePING (Oct 23, 2015)

Hoowasat said:


> I ran into the same issue, and went to a different dealer who had no problem ordering one for me.



I considered going to another dealer but the reason I want to order through the dealer I bought the 201t from is because my father is a building products supply salesman and does a TON of business with this dealer and so they gave me $75 off. I'll talk to them today and see if they can order the 201tc and exchange it for my 201t.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Oct 23, 2015)

RiesePING said:


> I considered going to another dealer but the reason I want to order through the dealer I bought the 201t from is because my father is a building products supply salesman and does a TON of business with this dealer and so they gave me $75 off. I'll talk to them today and see if they can order the 201tc and exchange it for my 201t.


Brad gets a discount from his Stihl dealer too 'cuz he's a Robo-Buyer


----------



## Toxic2 (Oct 23, 2015)

i waited for a 201TCm and it was worth it..ready to cut as soon as it starts and it screams in any weather without me having to mess with it..


----------



## bikemike (Oct 23, 2015)

That sounds like a chitty way to sell off old stock of saws


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 23, 2015)

$590 + tax = $630


----------



## RiesePING (Oct 23, 2015)

bikemike said:


> That sounds like a chitty way to sell off old stock of saws



Yeah no kidding. I asked the guy about what the Stihl Rep said about waiting for the 201TC and the guy said "Yeah we're not getting any 201TC's until all the 201Ts are gone..."
I should have told him that if I'm spending around $600 you better get me what I want. I just wanted to make sure the TC was worth waiting for and worth the hassle of exchanging them.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Oct 23, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> $590 + tax = $630


Can you even get the carb model anymore at your dealer?


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 23, 2015)

No. We've had nothing but the MTronic since I think since December or January. I probably bought all the old ones, lol.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Oct 23, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> No. We've had nothing but the MTronic since I think since December or January. I probably bought all the old ones, lol.


My arborist friend loves his 201T carbed model you did for him.


----------



## fatgraderman (Oct 23, 2015)

Do those take the same 1/4 spur as the 200?


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 23, 2015)

They run 3/8 Picco.


----------



## fatgraderman (Oct 23, 2015)

Was wondering if they could be changed over to 1/4 for carving. I have a # here for 170-250 excluding 211 (and looks like it excludes 251 too). Then another # for 192 and one last # for 200. I can't find anything for 201. My 170 went down and be nice to add something with a little more jam. I could throw the 1/4 picco the 170 currently has on the 200 and take the .050 1/4 off the 200 and put it on a 201 or 241 if I can get the right spur.


----------



## big t double (Oct 23, 2015)

1145 640 2051. kit for 1/4" sprocket...comes with worm


----------



## fatgraderman (Oct 23, 2015)

big t double said:


> 1145 640 2051. kit for 1/4" sprocket...comes with worm


Thanks man [emoji106]


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 23, 2015)

stihlaficionado said:


> My arborist friend loves his 201T carbed model you did for him.


I've done probably 150-200 201s. Most people learn to love them afterwards.


----------



## fatgraderman (Oct 23, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> I've done probably 150-200 201s. Most people learn to love them afterwards.


I guess it's off topic but how have your 150's and 193's been doing? Would a woods ported 150 run with a stock 192/193? Would a woods ported 193 run with a stock 201?


----------



## stihlaficionado (Oct 24, 2015)

fatgraderman said:


> I guess it's off topic but how have your 150's and 193's been doing? Would a woods ported 150 run with a stock 192/193? Would a woods ported 193 run with a stock 201?


Has anyone even ported one that's the question I have?


----------



## fatgraderman (Oct 24, 2015)

stihlaficionado said:


> Has anyone even ported one that's the question I have?


It was an assumption. One based on if he can get his hands on it, he can't leave well enough alone. Good chance he's ported a Carbon Fibre Stihl as well.
The 1/4 picco .043 chain has been the fastest chain for me for carving. If the 170 went a few more rpm, it would have been lethal. Now my 200 (finally) runs right, I've considered putting that chain and bar on it but it does work really well with the .050. Every time I'm in the shop I wonder if we could squeeze a little more out of a 150. It would help a little when working at shoulder height. I'm just finding now, when your beating away for 8 hours a day, you've gotta be able to work efficiently. Otherwise all your doing is playing and working for Stihl.


----------



## opinion (Oct 24, 2015)

RiesePING said:


> Yeah no kidding. I asked the guy about what the Stihl Rep said about waiting for the 201TC and the guy said "Yeah we're not getting any 201TC's until all the 201Ts are gone..."
> I should have told him that if I'm spending around $600 you better get me what I want. I just wanted to make sure the TC was worth waiting for and worth the hassle of exchanging them.



You could sell both. Some people prefer manual adjusting, some are afraid of a cpu, so there is a market for both. 

Out of the box the m-tronic responds like the 200t.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 24, 2015)

I have an adjustable 201T Brad did. I bought the MTronic one and while it ripped right outta the box the adjustable could be tuned to run stronger with the same mods so i sold the MTronic and bought another adjustable one .


----------



## stihlaficionado (Oct 24, 2015)

fatgraderman said:


> It was an assumption. One based on if he can get his hands on it, he can't leave well enough alone. Good chance he's ported a Carbon Fibre Stihl as well.
> The 1/4 picco .043 chain has been the fastest chain for me for carving. If the 170 went a few more rpm, it would have been lethal. Now my 200 (finally) runs right, I've considered putting that chain and bar on it but it does work really well with the .050. Every time I'm in the shop I wonder if we could squeeze a little more out of a 150. It would help a little when working at shoulder height. I'm just finding now, when your beating away for 8 hours a day, you've gotta be able to work efficiently. Otherwise all your doing is playing and working for Stihl.


I asked Brad about porting a 201T awhile ago & I do believe he said that he never did.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 24, 2015)

I have not ported a 150, 192, 193, or 201.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Oct 24, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> I have not ported a 150, 192, 193, or 201.


Change timing on a 150 maybe?


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 24, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> Change timing on a 150 maybe?


Yes. These models all respond very well to a muffler mod and timing advance.


----------



## fatgraderman (Oct 25, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Yes. These models all respond very well to a muffler mod and timing advance.


Do you have a thread on the gains? Whenever I do a search, results come up for 201's.


----------



## dogdad (Nov 1, 2015)

Very interesting and informative thread. Brad...if you didn't do mods and were like the 85% of us that don't, what 201 saw would you say you would buy knowing mods were not going to be performed?


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 1, 2015)

The MTronic 201TC for sure.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Nov 1, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> The MTronic 201TC for sure.


What can you get the 150 for Brad at the dealer?


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 1, 2015)

Brad, do you know how much timing advance you gave it?


----------



## bikemike (Nov 1, 2015)

Question has anyone taken the divider plate out of the carb? If so how did it run any differences


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 1, 2015)

stihlaficionado said:


> What can you get the 150 for Brad at the dealer?


After tax:
Top handle - $480
Rear handle - $525


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 1, 2015)

???


----------



## big t double (Nov 1, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> ???


What's not to understand mustangmike? He advanced the top handle 480 dollars worth and the rear handle 525 dollars worth. Pretty black and white to me.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 1, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Brad, do you know how much timing advance you gave it?


6*-8*.


----------



## dogdad (Nov 2, 2015)

Talked to my dealer today he's out of the 201t's ..and expecting the mtronic version in next couple of days.....so selling my 201t to get one...


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 3, 2015)

dogdad said:


> Talked to my dealer today he's out of the 201t's ..and expecting the mtronic version in next couple of days.....so selling my 201t to get one...


He's only about a year behind


----------



## dogdad (Nov 3, 2015)

They don't have many trees down here, so they don't sell many saws. But I'm glad to hear these new model saws have been out for a while and I'm not reading any neg comments like the 201 had..


----------



## Locust Cutter (Nov 3, 2015)

Hell Brad, the none of the dealers around here are selling 201c's You can find 362C, 441C, 461 and 661C but no top handle M-tronics...


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 3, 2015)

Locust Cutter said:


> Hell Brad, the none of the dealers around here are selling 201c's You can find 362C, 441C, 461 and 661C but no top handle M-tronics...


I seen one in PA the other day. You need one?


----------



## Locust Cutter (Nov 3, 2015)

No I ended up buying a carbed one and it runs pretty well. It will run much better AFTER I send it to Brad and get it back.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 3, 2015)

Locust Cutter said:


> No I ended up buying a carbed one and it runs pretty well. It will run much better AFTER I send it to Brad and get it back.


OK, I just thought I would try to help you out.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Nov 3, 2015)

I appreciate it. I almost bought a 201C from Brad, but I have a wonderful small dealer locally and wanted to support him for all of the service he provides. The long-term difference between the models wasn't that large in my opinion and I have a few small orange screwdrivers so I can keep her tuned well enough.


----------



## MontanaTed (Nov 3, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> He's only about a year behind



Dealers here are waaaaay behind then. Most everything has to be ordered. It's frustrating. I'm a tactile person so want to touch and see the item before I buy it. But I'd bet there hasn't been one of the 201TC in this town yet...

I have been looking towards one of these buggers for limbing and working through the deadfall in the area I cut. No to get them to order me one.....


----------



## dogdad (Nov 4, 2015)

wow..very informative information on these threads...but leaves my head spinning. It sounds like the higher ser# 201T (17755..) and above is a much better saw than the intro 201ts... But the mtronic saws are great too from the reports I've read. So I'm getting a new one ......but which one to get?????? I've got a dealer with a 201t ser# 179..that he's holding for me till Saturday, and can be adjusted, or get a mtronic model which can't be adjusted(?)....which I can always get later.....help me out withthis guys.


----------



## MontanaTed (Nov 4, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> The MTronic 201TC for sure.





dogdad said:


> wow..very informative information on these threads...but leaves my head spinning. It sounds like the higher ser# 201T (17755..) and above is a much better saw than the intro 201ts... But the mtronic saws are great too from the reports I've read. So I'm getting a new one ......but which one to get?????? I've got a dealer with a 201t ser# 179..that he's holding for me till Saturday, and can be adjusted, or get a mtronic model which can't be adjusted(?)....which I can always get later.....help me out withthis guys.



Brad answered the which one earlier...if you are not interested in modifying it then go with the M-Tronic. That's what I'm looking for! Making calls today.


----------



## opinion (Nov 4, 2015)

MontanaTed said:


> Dealers here are waaaaay behind then. Most everything has to be ordered. It's frustrating. I'm a tactile person so want to touch and see the item before I buy it. But I'd bet there hasn't been one of the 201TC in this town yet...
> 
> I have been looking towards one of these buggers for limbing and working through the deadfall in the area I cut. No to get them to order me one.....


It just depends on the distributor and their inventory. We just got 201TC's like in the last month. On the west coast, top handle saws are VERY popular so I gather our distributor just bought a chitload of them standard version.


----------



## dogdad (Nov 4, 2015)

MontanaTed said:


> Brad answered the which one earlier...if you are not interested in modifying it then go with the M-Tronic. That's what I'm looking for! Making calls today.


Yes .. he did ! But was looking for other opinions as well. I was wondering if the owners of the 201t saws that had the stihl factory update ( that certain ser # and up) were happy and had any issues with them. As I said, I have one on hold as they are going to not offer them anymore...


----------



## Locust Cutter (Nov 4, 2015)

I use mine for a lot of smaller firewood limbing (2"-8") as it's a lot lighter than my 261. Beyond that it's dang handy and nice for bucking smaller limbs to length when I get home that I threw on the trailer to save time during the gathering process.


----------



## dogdad (Nov 5, 2015)

Bought the 201 T factory revised version while it's still available My decision was based on Stihl telling me today there have been issues with the mtronic in other models,,concerning something causing flooding in the unit. He got into all the specifics, but can't remember everything.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 5, 2015)

I've heard zero complaints on the 201TC. Without mods they run measurably better than the standard model.


----------



## dogdad (Nov 5, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> I've heard zero complaints on the 201TC. Without mods they run measurably better than the standard model.


I understand what you're saying completely. But when a top Stihl company headquarters tech that gets all the bulletin's and news from the USA and Germany tells me something that I've not heard, I'm going to believe him. He didn't say the 201tc had the problem, but suspects they will, just a matter of time since the mtronic parts(most)are the same in the models . The mtronic has done well over in Europe, but they treat their equipment different than we do. He said since I'm not changing altitudes, the revised 201t is excellent. In his honest opinion, he told me he'd get the 201t unit, and agreed I can get a mtronic a year from now, since that's all that will be offered. Around here, they have bought out the revised 201t , leaving dealers with only mtronic models coming in. I was lucky to find one of two left from 6 dealers in my area. I'd be glad to give you his name if you want to hear what he says...and yes, I do appreciate your info and post also!


----------



## dogdad (Nov 20, 2015)

Finally got to use my new 201t that's factory revised (higher ser #)... Very happy with it ..seams to scream....no hesitation....great restarts .


----------



## CR888 (Nov 20, 2015)

dogdad said:


> Finally got to use my new 201t that's factory revised (higher ser #)... Very happy with it ..seams to scream....no hesitation....great restarts .


l think they are both good options, they really are the best balanced/performing T/H on the market. lf you have no idea how to tune a two stroke or do different jobs at varying altitudes, l'd say get the Mtronic. But if you can properly tune....you can wring a bit more out of the old model. My guess is that it will hold value well in the future as some prefer manual tuning. Congrats on new saw!! Local dealer relationships are important to some, but for me AS has helped me multiple times so l try to buy all my saws/stuff from sponsers which has suited me better. Get that baby in wood and run it like owes you money!


----------



## dogdad (Nov 20, 2015)

CR888 said:


> l think they are both good options, they really are the best balanced/performing T/H on the market. lf you have no idea how to tune a two stroke or do different jobs at varying altitudes, l'd say get the Mtronic.


That's a big reason I didn't go with the mtronic...Louisiana doesn't have varying altitudes....and once the old version is gone, it's gone. I do have another 201t that I'm going to sell, but does not have the upgrades...used it a handful of times.


----------



## Magnum783 (Mar 12, 2016)

@blsnelling Brad how does one advance the timing on the 201tc I
Did the timing advance on my 192 but in that saw the keyway was built into the flywheel so extract flywheel file and install. Muffler mod on the 192 was the same way pull off grind and re install. So if you wouldn't mind give me a little pep talk before I tear into this little beast.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 12, 2016)

The flywheel on the 201 is the same way.


----------



## scheffa (May 26, 2016)

When doing the muffler mod on the 201tc, does anything else need to be done? Or does the saw correct itself automatically??

For the muffler mod are people just drilling a hole where the spark arrestor screen is?


----------



## MustangMike (May 26, 2016)

M-Tronic will automatically adjust. Don't know how they are modding it, but you should be able to just remove the screen as a start, and perhaps enlarge that hole.


----------



## blsnelling (May 26, 2016)

Just removing the screen doesn't do much on the 201. Put a hole just behind the screen and reinstall the screen. It will tune itself.


----------



## scheffa (May 26, 2016)

What size hole to start with??


----------



## blsnelling (May 26, 2016)

I make mine with a pointed burr, but maybe 5/16" squarish.


----------



## OrangeRidge (May 26, 2016)

I think I'll give that a go with mine


----------



## scheffa (May 27, 2016)

Thanks brad, is the timing advance worth the effort to remove the flywheel


----------



## blsnelling (May 27, 2016)

Absolutely. Give it about 8°. That'll be about 1/4" on the OD of the flywheel.


----------



## caesarleigh (Jun 23, 2016)

How much bar oil should the 201tc mtronic use per tank of fuel? I have turned the adjuster screw up to max & it still only uses approx. 75ml per full tank of fuel.
Disclaimer: I am used to a consumer grade Craftsman/Poulan that uses at least 1/2 tank of oil for every fuel tank, lots of oil visible, no manual adjuster.

Also, how far should the oil feed adjuster screw turn from min to max, less than a quarter turn?


----------



## caesarleigh (Mar 11, 2017)

caesarleigh said:


> How much bar oil should the 201tc mtronic use per tank of fuel? I have turned the adjuster screw up to max & it still only uses approx. 75ml per full tank of fuel.
> Disclaimer: I am used to a consumer grade Craftsman/Poulan that uses at least 1/2 tank of oil for every fuel tank, lots of oil visible, no manual adjuster.
> 
> Also, how far should the oil feed adjuster screw turn from min to max, less than a quarter turn?



Never received any answers/opinions on this, have to quote myself, lol, anyone?


----------



## Hoowasat (Mar 12, 2017)

Does your bar show signs of overheating? I leave my adjuster at the midway point ... yes, about 1/4 turn min. to max.

One reason you may not have gotten a reply is that folks often "unsubscribe" from a thread that no longer interests them ... or the discussion began going down a different path.


----------



## caesarleigh (Mar 12, 2017)

Hoowasat said:


> Does your bar show signs of overheating? I leave my adjuster at the midway point ... yes, about 1/4 turn min. to max.
> 
> One reason you may not have gotten a reply is that folks often "unsubscribe" from a thread that no longer interests them ... or the discussion began going down a different path.




Hoowasat: My bar looks shiny & new, it just seemed like too little oil from my previous albeit limited experience. I just needed independent confirmation, Thank You!


----------



## esminbritt (Feb 9, 2020)

blsnelling said:


> Just removing the screen doesn't do much on the 201. Put a hole just behind the screen and reinstall the screen. It will tune itself.



Can I ask you to be more specific on "behind the screen" A photo would be awesome. Also, why not leave the screen out as well?


----------



## toadman (Feb 9, 2020)

holy thread revival... lol. My local dealer just got their first M-tronic 201TC in today. 
They finally sold the first standard carb one thats been sitting there in the same slot, ever since I first saw it put there in 2016. 
I wish I'd known there was an interest in the standard version. last I checked there's still two non M-tronic 201t saws sitting at that dealer. Never been used, or even started yet. 
I think he's given up on them ever selling, as he ordered a decent sized batch of M-tronics recently. I know 3 of those saws are already spoken for.


----------



## full chizel (Feb 9, 2020)

esminbritt said:


> Can I ask you to be more specific on "behind the screen" A photo would be awesome. Also, why not leave the screen out as well?





https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/modding-the-new-ms201t-the-truth-inside.185736/

Scroll down on page 1


----------

